# National Halloween Club --Name--



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

It looks like enough people want the club so I am going to go ahead and get stuff rolling. The first and most important is the name. We were trying to think of something clever. It shouldn't be too long. I would say no more than 5 letters and if you use 5 then what they stand for should be short. It should try to convey what we do as far as building props for halloween or something to that effect. Once we get enough submissions then we will vote on it. Here is what we got so far. 

Association of Haunted House Hosts. = AHHH!!! 

Howl

Halloween Organizers World League
Halloween Organized World ??league??
Haunters Organized with ??L??


----------



## tcarter (Aug 7, 2006)

H.A.U.N.T

Halloween Association of Unified National Talent

A.C.H.E

Amalgumated Club of Halloween Enthusists


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Society of Creators of Residential Effects And Magic

Society of Creators of Really Excellent Amateur Magic

Society of Chilling Residential Effects And Magic

Society of Chilling Residential Eerieness And Magic

6 letters - so what


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

tcarter,

how a bout 

ACHE
American club of halloween enthusiasts


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

Haunt is really good. It would be nice if the letters spelled out something that had to do with halloween. 

I do like ACHE spelled out but when someone sees ACHE, they might thing about a million other things other than halloween.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah that's true.
how about just H.E.C.
Halloween enthusiast clulb


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

tcarter said:


> yeah that's true.
> how about just H.E.C.
> Halloween enthusiast clulb


I like that one as well. The full name is what we are exactly, but the abbrevation is vague. It is short and sweet. I personally I like haunt more cause it would definately show what we are about. Most people only see the abbrevation. I would like people who don't know who we are to see it and ask "what do you do"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Haunt
Attractions
United of
Nocturnal
Talents


Beastly 
Ugly
Thrills
Tonight = butt,.... And the butt of the joke is.....


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

How about SCARE
Society of Creators And Residential Effects.


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

Scare is great too


----------



## BamaDan (Nov 1, 2005)

Just a quickie:

H - Halloween
A - Aficionados
U - Under
N - Night
T - Terror


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I really like the HAUNT idea. Maybe:

Haunters Association of Universal Nocturnal Terror


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

International Haunters Alliance

International Halloween Guild

The Sinister Haunter's League


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

FWIW, how about just a good name that doesn't have to be an acronym? (edit: colmmoo's ideas above, for example)

IMHO, trying to find a clever acronym should be less important than coming up with a name that describes the club appropriately.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

That's a good point. I like the one tcarter came up with of H.E.C. Halloween Enthusiast Club.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Well if everone wants to go this route how about Prop builders United


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Halloween Enthusiast Club covers more ground, but you wont hear me complaining about props.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

"National Association of Froot Loops That Actually Have Skeletons in their Closets and Their Lives Are an Experiment in Sleep Deprivation Because if They Aren't Building Props They are Dreaming About Building Props and Finding New Ways to Scare Others ... um ... Inc."


But I guess that wouldn't fit on a billboard, huh?

LOLOLOLOL!


Sorry, I just couldn't resist. It's late and I'm feelin' punchy. hehe!


----------



## ampaen (Jul 22, 2006)

Love the humor SouthernBelle!!!!


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

SouthernBelle said:


> "National Association of Froot Loops That Actually Have Skeletons in their Closets and Their Lives Are an Experiment in Sleep Deprivation Because if They Aren't Building Props They are Dreaming About Building Props and Finding New Ways to Scare Others ... um ... Inc."
> 
> 
> But I guess that wouldn't fit on a billboard, huh?
> ...


NAFLTAHSCTLAESDBTABPTDABPFNWSO

So my life fits into an acronym now...  . A long one, but never-the-less, one.


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

The HEC is the best at conveying what we do. There is already a Hec organization of some kind. It is small and looks more like a company that has stock or something. You can google Hec organization. Hec.org is some kind of mountain climbing thing but they don't go by hec so we are good there.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

I like "H.E.C." as well. It will make people want to ask what the letters stand for.... then we got them where we want them. Muhahahaha.


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Short acronyms that don't make words:

lmsytd - Let Me Scare You To Death
wsmy - Wanna See My Yard?
amah - Ask Me About Halloween
sath - Society of All Things Halloween
mfhibtyfh - My Favorite Holiday Is Better Than Your Favorite Holiday
wss - Wanna Scare Someone?
hatdib - Halloween And The Days In Between
tioh - There Is Only Halloween

This list could go on and on and on and on...


----------



## tcarter (Aug 7, 2006)

TommyHawk said:


> Short acronyms that don't make words:
> 
> mfhibtyfh - My Favorite Holiday Is Better Than Your Favorite Holiday


good one. but I can't resist adding another, and actually, if you say it, it has a wierd but nice ring to it. "oh-bee-ah-gah"

OBIAGAH - Only Beer Is As Good As Halloween


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"What does "HEC" stand for?"
"How the Hec should I know?"
We are all going to HEC for doing Halloween decorations and scaring people, you all know?

IAHA shares a web listing with some horse organization, last I heard.
Of course the last I heard was quite awhile ago..........
then therer is always:"Beasts From Hell Disguised As Your Neighbor Doing Halloween!"


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

I still like the idea of having the abberavation spell something. Here is the reason why. A name like HEC is not going to draw your eyes to it, like on a sticker on a car, or on a shirt. Have to think which one would draw your attention if you just saw in on the back of a car. HEC or HAUNT. We spend a great deal of our time thinking about skeletons, ghouls, ghosts, demons, so anything that says that will draw your eyes to it. The name that is stands for should have to do with prop building and halloween. If we have to then HEC will work but something like HAUNT would be better. I made a list of names that we could try doing something with

HAUNT
GHOST
GHOUL
WOLF
LAMP

I am trying not to use stuff that is too evil sounding. Like satan, devil, demon, I live in the bible belt and I don't want to have to deal with relegious people.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Great idea, posted in wrong section though.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

How about World Of Halloween Lovers Foundation? I know it spells WOLHF, but it's close. I still like H.E.C though. So many uses as an organization name and an insult. "You dont like my haunt, go to HEC(.com)!" ;-)


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know about you guys but I think HEC is going to do it.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Cool! I cant wait.


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

As I too am a member of NAFLTAHSCTLAESDBTABPTDABPFNWSO how about running a poll with the selected names?

Dennis


----------



## Newt (Oct 8, 2004)

I think a vote should decide the name also.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I think Distorted Designs has went with HEC. But he's probably open for more ideas, or a poll!


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey I am always up for more ideas. I like HEC cause it puts across what we are. I would prefer something a little more catchy though. I have just started playing with logos and text styles. It can be applied to anything though. The problem with most of the other ones I have seen don't put across what we do. IE prop building, halloween, stuff like that. There was only one or two others that sounded pretty good. Every thing else had a cool abbreviation but didn't put across what we did. I am up for a vote but this forum doesn't give you that capeability. I do have to weed out some of the ones that definately won't work because of technical issues. What do you suggest I do? Should I make a new thread for voting? They have already jumped me for this thread being in the wrong place...lol but no one goes to the general thread and this club is about making props for a club..... a bit of a strech.

I am open to whatever you guys want here after all it is for all of us.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

HEC is simple and pretty straightforward, but in the realm of acronyms, what about:

ARC - Afterlife Rennovating Club
DECAY - Dead Erectors Club All Yearlong
HACK - Haunted Attraction Construction Knowledge 

Might have to ask Larry if you can do a poll. Good luck!


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

I still like the one I mentioned on the other thread.

Association of Halloween Haunters= "AHH!!!"

or, 

American Haunters Association= "A-HA!!"

Wicked Ideas Totaly Concerning Haunts= "WITCH"


----------



## tcarter (Aug 7, 2006)

Grim Spirit said:


> I still like the one I mentioned on the other thread.
> 
> Association of Halloween Haunters= "AHH!!!"


Association of Home Haunters?


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

i like the isea of the club and organization!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

How about

Guild of Halloween Observance Supporters and Technologists? (Aside from the acronym, you also get the contraction "Guild-Hall")


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Long_Tom said:


> How about
> 
> Guild of Halloween Observance Supporters and Technologists? (Aside from the acronym, you also get the contraction "Guild-Hall")



That's the best acronym for GHOST that I've seen so far.

Also, I like tcarter's Association of Home Haunters better than Association of Halloween Haunters...or even combining them to:

Association of Halloween Home Haunters="AHHH!!!" (our tag line could be 'It's a scream!")


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

I like hack as well that is good too. Ghost isn't bad.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Grim Spirit said:


> That's the best acronym for GHOST that I've seen so far.
> 
> Also, I like tcarter's Association of Home Haunters better than Association of Halloween Haunters...or even combining them to:
> 
> Association of Halloween Home Haunters="AHHH!!!" (our tag line could be 'It's a scream!")



I like that idea grim.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Yea, I like GRIMS idea of "AHHH" Association of Halloween Home Haunters.
I like the tag line too !


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Better not to add to it either. Anything else and it may look like AHHH CHEW and then people will think we belong to some kind of allergy club.


----------



## Newt (Oct 8, 2004)

I love AHHH! the tag line under a logo would be the kicker!


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

Is everyone ready to vote?


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes. My vote is for AHHH.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

> I like HEC because it puts across what we are.


I agree. It's short and to the point. 

Btw, you don't always have to have the letters spell out something.

As for the "Association of Halloween Home Haunters"... what about those people out there that don't decorate their homes, but they still celebrate Halloween in other ways? And "American Haunters Association"... well that would alienate other people (ie... other countries from joinging). 


That's why "H.E.C." is a better title. It groups all types of Halloween ethusists together as one big family.... and it also sounds more proffesional. 

That's my 2c's on it.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I like AHHH but I see what you mean by the HOME part of it..... So HEC may fit better........ I really don't care that much. just so its not too technical or long. I agree that it should be short and too the point. 

Or just AHH Association of halloween haunters...... Which ever is good to me.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Either "AHHH" or "AHH"


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

I like 'AHH'


----------



## Newt (Oct 8, 2004)

I Vote AHHH! or AHH!
Are you gonna use the subtitle?


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

I prefer hec because it does put across what we do here and that is building props and that is primarly what the club is for. I don't make haunts, I make props.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Any requirements to join the club?


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Distored...
Little confused, First, is this only for making props - so those that buy FCG and pop-ups are out? Or is this for people that enjoy building a display for halloween regardless if the prop is home built or bought? What you said about HEC at the begining...


Distorted Designs said:


> I like that one as well. The full name is what we are exactly, but the abbrevation is vague. It is short and sweet. I personally I like haunt more cause it would definately show what we are about. Most people only see the abbrevation. I would like people who don't know who we are to see it and ask "what do you do"


So who is the target audence? I would hope it would be the larger population of people that not only build props, but enjoy the activity of putting together the entire package (haunt, display, party or show). 
For me, the prop is only part if it.
-gravedigger greg-


----------



## scare-m (Nov 18, 2006)

Count me in for AHHH


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

THE AMERICAN AS WELL AS ALL OTHER COUNTRIES ASSOCIATION OF PEOPLE WHO HAUNT AND WHO BUILD PROPS AND WHO BUY PROPS AND WHO DECORATE HOUSES AND BUSSINESSES AND ANY OTHER PLACES IN THE NAME OF THE LOVE OF HALLOWEEN. Or TAAWAAOCAOPWHAWBPAWBPAWDHABAAOPITNOTLOH for short. And we better grab the domain name fast before it gets snached up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

maximpakt said:


> THE AMERICAN AS WELL AS ALL OTHER COUNTRIES ASSOCIATION OF PEOPLE WHO HAUNT AND WHO BUILD PROPS AND WHO BUY PROPS AND WHO DECORATE HOUSES AND BUSSINESSES AND ANY OTHER PLACES IN THE NAME OF THE LOVE OF HALLOWEEN. Or TAAWAAOCAOPWHAWBPAWBPAWDHABAAOPITNOTLOH for short. And we better grab the domain name fast before it gets snached up.


I vote for this one. Its kinda catchy


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

I just registered it from Big Daddy... if you want it... it's going to cost you your left.... hmmmm... bucky leg. LOL


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

how about Halloween Entertainment Liberal Legion... heck that is what my neighbors think i am going to anyway.... why not make it official?


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

The WHA worldwide haunters association. And in all seriousness I think this group is a great idea and want to help in any way that I can.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

My vote is for AHH (And the tag line). I like this one because I believe that most people here, whether its for prop building or just ideas, call themselves haunters. I don't think that buying vs building is what makes you a haunter. Its the love of halloween.


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

gravedigger greg said:


> Distored...
> Little confused, First, is this only for making props - so those that buy FCG and pop-ups are out? Or is this for people that enjoy building a display for halloween regardless if the prop is home built or bought? What you said about HEC at the begining...
> So who is the target audence? I would hope it would be the larger population of people that not only build props, but enjoy the activity of putting together the entire package (haunt, display, party or show).
> For me, the prop is only part if it.
> -gravedigger greg-


The meetings that would occur every month would be to build props together, get ideas for haunts, just to help each other with designs, ect. I prefer the building aspect of halloween. I still buy as much stuff as I can afford to but I prefer to build. I wanted to start this club so everyone could get help building props and have a support group for help on things you didn't know how to build, or put together. I want everyone who loves halloween to be able to join. I don't want to leave people out. The meetings that occur every month should be for planning, building, helping with design, of props or haunts. The only problem I could see happening is people who like to just buy props starting a chapter. Then someone who needs help with building props joins but no one in the chapter knows how to build or wants to build. People who start local chapters should be builders. That is not to say that buyiers can't join, get help, get ideas, from the chapter, but the meetings should be about building props, helping with designs for props, ect. If the chapter wants to have a meeting to help buyers with their displays, that will be up to the local chapters. There is nothing that says that if you join that you even have to go to meetings. 

Here is the short and skinny.

If you want to start a local chapter, you need to be building props primarly. If the chapter wants to designate part of the meeting to talk about display building then that is cool, but the point of the monthly meetings is to help each other, with building aspects, such as corpsifying buckies, pnuematics, making web guns, whatever. 

Anyone can join the club. 

For the monthly Meetings
(Must be 18 and above) (16 and 17 must have express written permission)
(15 and below a parent or garden must be present)

There is no minimum # of meetings that someone has to attend to be apart of the club. 

There are no dues that can be charged to be apart of the local chapter. (There will eventually be some sort of yearly due to be apart of the national club but it will be reasonable)

If you want to learn how to build things and don't know how and want to start a chapter that is fine as well. You would just have to say so in the post that you want to start a chapter but you don't know how to build anything. Whoever is running the chapter should have working knowledge of hand tools, electric tools, ect.

The club is for anyone who likes halloween but the monthly meetings in the local chapters will be primalry for building props, ect.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Distorted Designs, what do we have so far for names to chose from? I know of HEC-Halloween Enthusiasts Club and AHH-Association of Home Haunters. Are there any others?


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

dionicia said:


> Hey Distorted Designs, what do we have so far for names to chose from? I know of HEC-Halloween Enthusiasts Club and AHH-Association of Home Haunters. Are there any others?


I think AHH is actually AHHH!! 
Association of Halloween Home Haunters

HEC
Halloween Enthusiasts Club

H.A.U.N.T
Halloween Association of Unified National Talent

ACHE
American club of halloween enthusiasts

SCARE
Society of Creators And Residential Effects

HACK 
Haunted Attraction Construction Knowledge

I think these are the best ones so far. Everyone seems to like AHHH!! or HEC


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

I like AHH. Association of Halloween Haunters.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm liking AHHH!! as well.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Yea, me too but AHH not AHHH leave out the HOME.
I like HEC too, either is good.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

How about:

"Meritorious Union of Ancient and Honorable Haunted Attractions and Halloween Aficionados"

or, acronymically speaking, "MUAH-HA-HA"

(Okay, kidding. I like AHH!)


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

Actually there might be a technical problem with AHH. I found at one time a haunted attraction club of some kind. They were mostly about haunted houses. They had a really cool flash website and logo. They didn't appear to be very active cause the website and forum was barron. I am worried with the name and logo design that I will get too close to infringing on them. I need to find the website again so if anyone knows what I am talking about post a link. It had a logo with 3 letters and a haunted house in the background. The website has a haunted house on a hill with bats fly across a graveyard.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

I did a google search for AHH and could not find anything that had anything to do with halloween. Maybe they quit


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

There name is not ahh but they are a haunters club of some kind. I don't rembember their name. It was some 3 or 4 letter club that had to do with haunts of some kind. I wish I could find it again. They seemed to concentrate on people who made professional haunts and listing them. It wasn't what I am looking to do but it was in the same relm. Here is the problem though. If I go with ahh, the logo, and base idea would come too close to his website and could open me up to some legallity issues. I am probly going to have to go with hec cause it is more wide spread. I don't know though.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Heck, go with HEC. Less worry about stepping on toes and more about smushin some feet!


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

I bet that SoBell's idea of
NAFLTAHSCTLAESDBTABPTDABPFNWSO
is still avail and wont get you into legal issues
-gdg-


----------



## Newt (Oct 8, 2004)

If AHH or AHHH wasn't their official name how could there be an issue? especially if it is no longer active? While Halloween Enthusiats Club tells what we do I don't feel that the abbr. HEC is as eye catching for shirts etc.
Do we have any Lawyer halloween lovers that visit this board and we could ask about the issue?


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Distorted Designs said:


> There name is not ahh but they are a haunters club of some kind. I don't rembember their name. It was some 3 or 4 letter club that had to do with haunts of some kind. I wish I could find it again. They seemed to concentrate on people who made professional haunts and listing them. It wasn't what I am looking to do but it was in the same relm. Here is the problem though. If I go with ahh, the logo, and base idea would come too close to his website and could open me up to some legallity issues. I am probly going to have to go with hec cause it is more wide spread. I don't know though.



Check to see if they incorporated themselves or created a copywrite. If they didn't you should be OK.


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

I would look up their name but I can't find it again. The reason for the possible copywrite issues is their club is some kind of halloween haunters club. It was not exactly what I am proposing but the name AHH emplies exactly what they do and the logo that they have has a haunted house in the background which is where I would most likly have to go because of the name. I don't know what I am going to do for a logo right now. 

I can go ahead and continue with designs for AHH! but we cant use a haunted house in the logo to be on the save side. I was thinking of using a scary pumpkin with the letters through it or something. The only problem with that is I can't draw. I a great on a computer with designs with I need someting to work with. I have a friend who is a great artist but he has to be the most unrelable person I have ever known. So if anyone has any ideas for a logo let me know.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Any new information on getting the club started?


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

I am working on the logo stuff and trying to get the basics like www address that sort of stuff. I haven't had very much time to work on it lately, my company sent me out on site for a week or so and trying to get x-mas done as well. Things should start moving faster after x-mas. I have a whole week off after x-mas and I plan on working on it alot then.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

If you don't come up with a design, I will work on one..... send it to you and see what you think.... although it will take me a while, so don't hold your breath. But when I can i'll work on it.... If you come up with something in the mean time great.
I'll incorporate a pumpkin into it...


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

I do graphic design at times, too. Let me know what elements you want, how many colors and I'll give it a go.


----------



## Mikelele (Nov 8, 2006)

Hallow33n said:


> I agree. It's short and to the point.
> 
> "Association of Halloween Home Haunters"... what about those people out there that don't decorate their homes, but they still celebrate Halloween in other ways? And "American Haunters Association"... well that would alienate other people (ie... other countries from joinging).
> 
> ...


I love the idea of AHHH! But I was about to ask after the 'international' nature of the group. I live in the philippines. I wouldn't mind being part of an 'American Haunters Association' though - but that name doesn't express internationality. 'Association of Halloween Home Haunters' could be international though. -)


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

OK... even if we don’t have a name or a logo or a webpage or or or... what about a get together? Was reading about www.hauntx.com in FEB. Maybe we could get together sometime during? Just a thought...
digger


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

Mikelele said:


> I love the idea of AHHH! But I was about to ask after the 'international' nature of the group. I live in the philippines. I wouldn't mind being part of an 'American Haunters Association' though - but that name doesn't express internationality. 'Association of Halloween Home Haunters' could be international though. -)


That is what it is going to be is association of halloween haunters.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

hey Distorted... I know you been busy but just wanted to let ya know I'm still interested in this whole ordeal


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I am still interested as well. Cant go to the Hauntx though. It's almost impossible to get time off at my job anymore. Guess I will have to dig a hole to freedom one of these days. It would be nice if another haunted thing was done in Arizona. Maybe this time, they can fix it up right without the mess I heard they had in 2004.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm in SoCal, Your in AZ, and what's his name is someplace else. Maybe of of us should start collecting member names and locations so that we can get together on a local level.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I wanted to comment that this network will actually be implementing a guild and/or club this season.
(domains and plans were registered approx 2 years ago.)


----------



## ampaen (Jul 22, 2006)

You've got SoCal...AZ...and "someplace else"...don't forget SC!!!


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

ampaen said:


> You've got SoCal...AZ...and "someplace else"...don't forget SC!!!


I'm from LA (that's Lower Alabama........Alabama, where the state motto is "At least we ain't Mississippi!")

p.s. Mississippi Motto: "Honest Officer, I was just helping the pig over the fence."


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

Things are still moving. I am finally able to put some time twards this now that the hollidays are over and things are getting back to normal. I am just about to purchase the domain names and I have a hosting site now. I am playing with the forums cause I have never made one before and there is stuff that I have to learn. I will probly do some sort of basic logo and graphics for it but I want to get it up and running asap. Then it will be up to you to get whoever you can to join.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

larry said:


> I wanted to comment that this network will actually be implementing a guild and/or club this season.
> (domains and plans were registered approx 2 years ago.)


That should make the work of naming it and such easier! Should we undermine what Larry has already started? Maybe we can help him get it going, since he has the domains already. Just a thought.

I'm very interested in this. There are a lot of Florida Haunters here, so I think it could be productive down here!

I would certainly host a FCG or TCT build meeting! Man, what we could build as a group!


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree with Oct man... how many Halloween website / support groups do I need? Would really be nice if someone started combining them instead of creating more... more ID's and passwords more sites I need to check into... why not take advantage of what is already built here in bit and portal and put a human face where we meet in brick and morter.


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

That is cool that they have the domains and stuff but they have had them for two years and nothing has happend. I am just trying to start a national club which doesn't exist yet. The bringing all of the little clubs together under one big umbrella is what I am trying to do. And where was this post 3 months ago when I asked everyone about making a national club? And naming the national club. That post has been at the top of the list for 3 months. Now that I have 3 months worth of work and everything else, now they have one?? I am still going to proced with my plans. I will still send everyone in the club to this forum for how to's and that sort of thing. The club forums will be for club related stuff and not how to's.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I certainly hope to help and not hender your success. The purpose of my post was to just state some of my intentions for the coming season. It appears that what you are planning does differ somewhat of my plans. They may even compliment each other.

Only good intentions here. I am sorry if it came across any other way.

 
Thanks,

Larry



Distorted Designs said:


> That is cool that they have the domains and stuff but they have had them for two years and nothing has happend. I am just trying to start a national club which doesn't exist yet. The bringing all of the little clubs together under one big umbrella is what I am trying to do. And where was this post 3 months ago when I asked everyone about making a national club? And naming the national club. That post has been at the top of the list for 3 months. Now that I have 3 months worth of work and everything else, now they have one?? I am still going to proced with my plans. I will still send everyone in the club to this forum for how to's and that sort of thing. The club forums will be for club related stuff and not how to's.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Larry,

I don't think it came across like that. For myself, I plan to wait and see what you have going on rather than Distorted Designs. In part, because there are so few of us in Maine, we wouldn't be able to have a chapter of DDs "haunt club."

And DD, there are already lots of haunt groups throughout the states. Have you thought of contacting them and seeing if they would like to affiliate with you? Just a thought.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

hello, cant you guys partner? I dont know have a member area on Halloween Forum for AHH? Larry seems to have the web stuff down and DD seems to have the direction for a club/meeting/org why not get together and make one killer group. what do I know... gravedigger


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

michigal said:


> Larry,
> 
> I don't think it came across like that. For myself, I plan to wait and see what you have going on rather than Distorted Designs. In part, because there are so few of us in Maine, we wouldn't be able to have a chapter of DDs "haunt club."
> 
> And DD, there are already lots of haunt groups throughout the states. Have you thought of contacting them and seeing if they would like to affiliate with you? Just a thought.


That was the plan. I know there are tons of small groups but there is nothing that is national. Seperately we are weak and together we are strong. I want all of the smaller groups or clubs to join. The whole point is get people together that have a love of halloween and like to build stuff for it, be it haunts or props or both.


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

gravedigger greg said:


> hello, cant you guys partner? I dont know have a member area on Halloween Forum for AHH? Larry seems to have the web stuff down and DD seems to have the direction for a club/meeting/org why not get together and make one killer group. what do I know... gravedigger


Sounds good in theory but there is a small issue. In order for this to be a true national club I cannot be under a specific forum other than my own. If I were to be just here then other people in other forums or orgs would not want to join. It would be like showing favortism. Like having a "National motorcycle club" inside of a Harley Davidson dealership. People with Yamaha's would not want to come. I cannot be mutually exclusive to just this forum in order for the club to take off. I will send everyone here for how to's and info cause it is great for that.


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

michigal said:


> Larry,
> 
> I don't think it came across like that. For myself, I plan to wait and see what you have going on rather than Distorted Designs. In part, because there are so few of us in Maine, we wouldn't be able to have a chapter of DDs "haunt club."
> 
> And DD, there are already lots of haunt groups throughout the states. Have you thought of contacting them and seeing if they would like to affiliate with you? Just a thought.


Also in order to start your own chapter is two people in the same area. You should be willing to drive an hour to get to a meeting. There will most likely be chapters near all major cities or major areas. It is all up to how many people there are in the area and how many are in the club.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey I am all for getting together. I am really interested in designing and building props. I am fascinated by some of the stuff I have seen people build. I feel like such a lightweight when it comes to them. We could even plan trips to some of the big Halloween shows.


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

That is what the club is going to be for. I am ready to start up my local chapter so we can start to get together. I have been cleaning my garage all weekend to get it back to shop status. I haven't recovered from halloween. I had crap piled everywhere and bought a whole bunch of clearance stuff too. I probly still have at least a days worth of organizing and cleaning left. I am glad you are excited and want to learn more. That is what I hope to accomplish with this club. I have been working on the website all weekend. I am experimenting with content management systems and forums to see if I can find one that will meet our needs. I am glad to have you on board.


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

*Need A Slogan For Ahh!!*

Hey everyone. The club is moving along well. I need a slogan for the club. Something about building props and halloween.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

If you build it they will come.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

these were used for a halloween expo i dont remember, but might get you thinking... "good to the last prop" & "there is time to sleep when your dead"

then I came up with....

Building Halloween one haunt at a time
or
Making Halloween Haunted

-GDG-


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

How about get your scare on?


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought of a couple
Building Halloween one scare at a time
prop building has never been so scary
we make the props that frighten you


----------



## AuntBite (Sep 18, 2006)

My ball and chain runs a concrete pump truck company and their motto is "Pumping to Please" hence his suggestion: "Proping for Screams"


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

That got me thinking.

Building the props that make you scream


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

I have preliminary versions of the website and forum up. I still have a bit to do on them. If you want to take a look around see what you think. If you see stuff that needs to be added let me know. I am adding content, sign up forms, info, adding modules to front end, and to the forum. I still have a lot of work to do but I am changing things almost daily. So you can keep checking back to see how things are going. Once I get really close to getting things done I will link it to the domains. I bought two AHH-Halloween.com and AHHhalloween.com. They will both point to the same place. I will buy more later when I have more money.

The website front is at

AHH!! Website
I will be deleting the forum in this site. I didn't like the way it was working so I used a different program for the forum.

Here is the forum
AHH!! Forum


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Longer user names, I was only able to create the following user name: TheCartak


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

I took care of the longer name thing. I think I still have to set the parameters. How long do you think the names should be? 20?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Great start! 

I hope that HalloweenForum gets a good link!


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

larry said:


> Great start!
> 
> I hope that HalloweenForum gets a good link!


I love this place and I will definitely not leave it out. I am not going to have a forum on how to build props. I will be sending them here.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I like it so far. Keep up the good work. Do you have a way to edit the screen name?


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

dionicia said:


> I like it so far. Keep up the good work. Do you have a way to edit the screen name?


I am not sure, I believe there is a mod that I can add in to let that happen. I think I can go in and edit screen names. I also added the mod to make the names longer. I still have some technical things to work out. I am going to have to do something about the front end website because they don't talk to each other. They are two different programs, the log-ins are different. You can't log in the website and go to the forum. I have a bunch of stuff to work out still. I am pushing to try and have it done really soon.


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

*Update Thread*

I made an up date thread so you can check in on how the web site is doing.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?p=346145#post346145


----------



## AuntBite (Sep 18, 2006)

Where prop building is always a scream
or 
Our prop building is always a scream


----------



## daredevilred (Sep 28, 2006)

Ahh? No offense but I think I will stick with this place, I like it better.


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

daredevilred said:


> Ahh? No offense but I think I will stick with this place, I like it better.


It isn't about being with one place vs another. I would hope that you would be in both. AHH!! is different in the the fact that we are going to meet on a regualr basis to build props and haunts ect. The club is a joining place. I am not trying to replace the halloween forum. We don't do the same things. The club I am starting is trying to get people together and help each other build props, ect.


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm interested in getting a chapter going here in Sacramento. Any advice on how to get it started?


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

Sure that is why I made AHH!! So that you can do that. Just go to the ahh and sign up. Then place a post in the chapter hopefulls section. Just make sure you state then city in title. Once you get two people then we can start you a local chapter. If you have any question just send me an email.

http://www.ahh-halloween.com


----------

